# Ads



## Jason (Nov 28, 2006)

When did you start selling ad space chris?


----------



## Shawn (Nov 28, 2006)

Yeah, I noticed that too.....it looks like it's been there for a few weeks now.


----------



## Chris (Nov 28, 2006)

The google ads? About 3 months now.


----------



## Jason (Nov 28, 2006)

Chris said:


> The google ads? About 3 months now.




 I just noticed there only in certain parts of the site right? or just pop up randomly?


----------



## Shawn (Nov 28, 2006)

3 months? No shit.  You know how I am, I miss stickies all the time so you can see how I missed the ads. I noticed them a few weeks ago.


----------



## Chris (Nov 28, 2006)

.jason. said:


> I just noticed there only in certain parts of the site right? or just pop up randomly?



Ehm. There are no popup ads on here dude, if you're getting popups it's something else. I'm talking about the ads all the way down at the bottom.


----------



## Shawn (Nov 28, 2006)

Yeah, the bottom ad is what I noticed, no pop ups.

Chris, how come you didn't respond to my question about the itrader in this section? It doesn't matter anyhow, Donnie took care of it. It's just, I noticed you responded to this thread. 

[action=Shawn]hopes he didn't do anything to make Chris ignore him. [/action]


----------



## Stitch (Nov 30, 2006)

I think its funny that Chris still hasn't replied.


----------



## Chris (Nov 30, 2006)

Shawn said:


> Yeah, the bottom ad is what I noticed, no pop ups.
> 
> Chris, how come you didn't respond to my question about the itrader in this section? It doesn't matter anyhow, Donnie took care of it. It's just, I noticed you responded to this thread.
> 
> [action=Shawn]hopes he didn't do anything to make Chris ignore him. [/action]



I don't sit here 24/7 and stare at this forum as though I'm Product Support or something - if someone else answers the question I tend to move on to other things, that's all. I still have about 50 new PMs to sort through as it is. :\

I love you, man!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 30, 2006)

although not ads I noticed you cleaned up the bar at the top and added the removed links as images at the top, it looks nice


----------



## Chris (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks. Needs a little more work, but I ran out of time today.


----------



## Shawn (Nov 30, 2006)

I  you too, Chris. You run this site good.  You should have someone check your pms for you.


----------



## Naren (Dec 1, 2006)

Chris said:


> Thanks. Needs a little more work, but I ran out of time today.



The top bar looks even better than before. I think this is the best looking forum I've ever been on (or seen).  

Chris = "the man."


----------



## Chris (Dec 1, 2006)

Shawn said:


> I  you too, Chris. You run this site good.  You should have someone check your pms for you.



 I need to make Drew my secretary and fluffer. 

This weekend I'll try and make a small dropdown or something that'll make it a bit easier to add trader ratings for people.


----------



## Chris (Dec 1, 2006)

Naren said:


> The top bar looks even better than before. I think this is the best looking forum I've ever been on (or seen).
> 
> Chris = "the man."



Thanks man.  If I wasn't so awful at photoshop, it'd look even nicer.


----------



## Drew (Dec 1, 2006)

Chris said:


> I need to make Drew my secretary and fluffer.


----------



## Rick (Dec 1, 2006)

Drew said:


>



Then you could probably catch up to him, Chris!


----------



## Mastodon (Dec 1, 2006)

I noticed it when they were first added.

My immediate thought was "that's fucking lame" followed by "wait...it's his site, and he's the one paying for it, so it's all good."


----------



## Shawn (Dec 1, 2006)

Chris said:


> I need to make Drew my secretary and fluffer.
> 
> This weekend I'll try and make a small dropdown or something that'll make it a bit easier to add trader ratings for people.



 Exactly what I was thinking too. 

I could always do it too.


----------



## Chris (Dec 1, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> I noticed it when they were first added.
> 
> My immediate thought was "that's fucking lame" followed by "wait...it's his site, and he's the one paying for it, so it's all good."



I don't like them either, but the server is $250/mo, and I'm a starving musician.  It's either that or make Drew sell those CQ Rulz pencils. He sucks as a salesman.  

That's why they're way down the bottom instead of (like most sites) up top and inbetween posts.


----------



## Drew (Dec 1, 2006)

Chris said:


> It's either that or make Drew sell those CQ Rulz pencils. He sucks as a salesman.



 


 


Get yer' CQ Sukz pencils here! Four for a dollar, ya'll, buy eight and get two free! Get your CQ Sukz pencils here!!!


----------



## Jason (Dec 1, 2006)




----------



## Shawn (Dec 1, 2006)

I'll move some CQ Rules pencil's 

I think these shirts would sell too. 







I know one thing, it's time to contribute more to this site.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 1, 2006)

$250 a month, holy shit.

I've said it before, dude, I'll say it again. Fucking shanks. 

*Clicking ads*


----------



## Jason (Dec 1, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> $250 a month, holy shit.
> 
> I've said it before, dude, I'll say it again. Fucking shanks.
> 
> *Clicking ads*



+1


----------



## Chris (Dec 1, 2006)

Google discards spam-clicks (heheh and bitches at me about it) so while I appreciate the thought, it can get me booted from adsense.


----------



## Jason (Dec 1, 2006)

well i haven't clicked em anyway


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 1, 2006)

Chris said:


> Google discards spam-clicks (heheh and bitches at me about it) so while I appreciate the thought, it can get me booted from adsense.



So how do they work for real, then? To generate cash flow? (Sorry aboot that, BTW.  )


----------

